# Create temporary "COVID-19 Discussions" sub-forum?



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Just making a suggestion to see what the thoughts are. Would it be a good idea to create a temporary "COVID-19 Discussions" sub-forum inside Happy Hour to corral all the many discussions going on about it? It has kind of taken over the Happy Hour forum, and one person has already expressed a need to temporarily ignore all of them so they can take a mental health break from all of it. Putting them all into a sub-forum would (hopefully) encourage more people to engage in discussion about other topics but COVID-19, and those who need to step away from those discussions could more easily do so by ignoring the sub-forum (or just not going in.)


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I've had the same thought.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I think this is a great idea!


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

I completely agree. And I’m one of those people who is struggling with anxiety and really needs to step away from it and regain some normalcy occasionally.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree also.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

It's a yes vote for me.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Thank you!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Add me to the list of those who's anxiety levels are maxed out. 

Let me know if I missed any threads.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow, looking in the subforum, I had no idea there were that many threads! I only follow three (I think the three most prolific). This subforum is better, as now now all things have to go in the one or two main threads.

I spend way too much time surfing various national news sites, all the local news sites (tv stations and newspaper), etc.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I agree completely. Good to have them all in one place.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

Thank you! And thanks LoadStar for proposing it.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

EDIT - it's showing up now. Never mind. 



I am using tapatalk on my android phone and I am unable to see the new sub forum and if I click on a direct link provided by someone else, I receive the message that I don't have enough permission to access that feature. 

Advice?


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Thank you. Great idea!


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

YaY! We needed this.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

And it's seamless in Tapatalk. I came here to vote Yes without realizing it had already been done. All the threads I'd posted in loaded fine.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Is there any thought to going ahead and closing up that sub-forum at some point? From what I've seen, discussion in there has coalesced around a very small number of threads at this point. This is a change from what triggered the creation of the forum, back when Happy Hour was deluged by COVID-19 talk.

I have no strong opinion one way or another, but I just wanted to see what the thoughts were, so I just wanted to start the discussion.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I'd rather see the Covid stuff continue to be quaranteened from the rest of the site. Pun intended.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

allan said:


> I'd rather see the Covid stuff continue to be quaranteened from the rest of the site. Pun intended.


Jeez, man, just wear a mask! And get vaccinated! Where's your sense of civic responsibility?!?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I’m sure we’ll nuke it one day.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

What's the advantage to getting rid of it?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

When it's no longer generating frequent new topics, a dedicated sub-forum won't be warranted.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Disregarding the active threads currently there?

What happens to the threads when the sub forum closes?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

They end up back in HH but not taking up a bunch of page one spots.


----------

